# My right to exist.



## Ken_Noddy (Jan 31, 2008)

At work today I started to believe that I actually have a right to exist.

Sounds crazy but recently I've been feeling very negative and was convincing myself that everyone is better than me and I'm basically a worthless individual.

Today was always going to be a difficult day being Valentines and all that and true enough the morning was awkward at work and I felt myself getting more and more tense and upset with a whole avalanche of negative thoughts about myself building up inside. But then, shortly before lunchtime a thought in my head just seemed to click and everything became so much better.

I just started thinking to myself 'you have a right to exist' over and over again and I quickly felt much better about myself.
The negative situations that bothered me constantly, like wondering whether the cute girl sitting at the desk opposite liked me or thought I was the most repulsive man ever just didn't make me anxious anymore.
I guess I have always had a fear that people will think badly of me because I look ugly and act shy and strange but now I'm starting to see that it doesn't actually matter whether they dislike me or not, I still have the right to live, the right to be me.

This is a positive step, I feel I can now start to hold my head up and be a bit more proud of who I am and not to care if anyone has a problem with that.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

> At work today I started to believe that I actually have a right to exist.


What a wild and radical idea! 



> I'm starting to see that it doesn't actually matter whether they dislike me or not, I still have the right to live, the right to be me.


A lovely realization, i hope that thought turns into a real strong belief.The opinioin of every nitwit out there doesn't matter.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes, I know this feeling. : ) You have a right to be yourself, and you have something to offer, just like everyone else.


----------



## Ken_Noddy (Jan 31, 2008)

quietgal said:


> Yes, I know this feeling. : ) You have a right to be yourself, and you have something to offer, just like everyone else.


Yeah, it feels great to finally realise this, it's like a door that was always locked has now been opened and there is a whole new adventure waiting at the other side.

Btw, your site is really cool, what do you call your cats? They are cute!


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

Thank you : ). You should join SAF too.

They are the same cat, actually. Her name is Curdie - it's a weird name I know, I was like 11 when I named her.


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Keep it up!


----------



## Traeynne (Mar 2, 2008)

I actually almost cried when i read this. Keep it up!


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey thats great!I'm happy for you,hope you keep it up and thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Ken_Noddy (Jan 31, 2008)

Traeynne said:


> I actually almost cried when i read this. Keep it up!


Gosh, I don't know what to say.

It was a powerfully emotional day for me, after feeling so down for ages, those positive thoughts lifted me so much, it was like an adrenaline rush, I'd never felt anything like it.

I'm desparately trying to keep it up but it is like a war raging in your head, on that particular day the battle was definately won but the very next day it starts all over again, some days it gets the upper hand, sometimes not but there is always the next day and that is probably what keeps me going.

Thanks for offering your support though, it is much apprieciated.


----------

